
Post-Avatar Depression, a preview of the dangers of immersive VR? - tcskeptic
http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Movies/01/11/avatar.movie.blues/index.html
======
khafra
I'm embarassed to admit, but I felt what they're talking about after seeing
Avatar--if I could come home from work, hook up to some equipment, and spend
my time in a world that well designed, it'd be difficult to stay engaged in
the real world.

